# Food Saver Differences?



## skibum (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay so i have been looking vacuum sealers and i dont really see any functional differences between the two. The V2840 and the V2240 look to do the same thing. Can anyone tell me the differences or another that they like better? 

Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 10, 2010)

I think its more a question of what model the store or site you get it from carries. Seems there are constantly changing model numbers


----------



## skibum (Nov 11, 2010)

These seem to be the main two and they have a $100 difference, so i thought their had to be some differences.

One


And Two


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

The first one that you posted is bigger then the second one. That might be the difference but they both use the same size bags it looks like. So you have me by the little fuzzies.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 11, 2010)

Take a look at these. http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu

These will handle liquids, and can be easily repaired.  You should be able to find an inexpensive one on E-Bay.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 11, 2010)

aeroforce100 said:


> Take a look at these. http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu
> 
> These will handle liquids, and can be easily repaired.  You should be able to find an inexpensive one on E-Bay.




 Or keep an eye on this site.  Occassionally, one will pop up for sale here or over on ebay.


----------

